# رواتب المهندسين الكميائين



## محمود كمياء (27 سبتمبر 2009)

وجدت فى جميع اقسام المنتدى موضوع عن رواتب المهندسين فى كل تخصص فاود ان اعرف رواتب الهندسة الكميائية


----------



## محمود كمياء (27 سبتمبر 2009)

هل المهندس حديث التخرج فى مصر مرتبة 750 جنية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## البلاتين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا بكـ صديقي محمود ...

أجور المهندسين الكيميائيين تعتمد بناءً الدولة والمنشأة ..
مجال المنشأة .. مثلا أعلى الرواتب تكون في مجال الكوزمتكس ومن ثم البترول ومن ثم الادوية وتليها بقية المجالات ... وأعلى الرواتب في المانيا للمهندسين الكيميائيين تليها أميركا واستراليا ودول غرب أوروبا ..

اما في الوطن العربي فلا يوجد تقييم حقيقي .. مثلا افضل الدول هي دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة وتليها الممكلة السعودية حالياً .. 

وطبعا في نقطة مهمة أن الأجور تعتمد على الخبرة بالاضافة لنشاط المنشاة والدولة ..


المرجعية العالمية للمهندسيين الكيميائين .. من حديثي التخرج الى خبرة عامين

2500 دولار ..

وقس على ذلك ..!!

ولكم فائق الود والإحترام ..


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لسوريا رواتب المهندسين حوالي 25000 شهرياً


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الرواتب بالعراق للمهندس الحديث قريب 600دولار بدون المخصصات |في المجال النفطي


----------



## محمود كمياء (27 سبتمبر 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> مرحبا بكـ صديقي محمود ...
> 
> أجور المهندسين الكيميائيين تعتمد بناءً الدولة والمنشأة ..
> مجال المنشأة .. مثلا أعلى الرواتب تكون في مجال الكوزمتكس ومن ثم البترول ومن ثم الادوية وتليها بقية المجالات ... وأعلى الرواتب في المانيا للمهندسين الكيميائيين تليها أميركا واستراليا ودول غرب أوروبا ..
> ...


 
اخى الكريم ماذا قصدت بالكوزمتكس
سامحنى لعدم معرفتى


----------



## zicaaa (13 يناير 2010)

الكوزمتكس يا حودا هيا مستحضرات التجميل


----------



## chemical82 (14 يناير 2010)

رواتب المهندسين الكيميائيين بالعراق بالمجال النفطي مع المخصصات النفطية يصل الى 1000دولار شهريا بالشركات الحكومية ويصل الى 2500دولار بالشهر بالنسبه للشركات الغير الحكوميه بالمجال النفطي ولخبرة عامين فقط.


----------



## Speedghost (4 يناير 2012)

هل خريج كلية العلوم قسم الكيمياء بيبقى اسمه مهندس كيميائى وبيعاملوه ف دول الخليج زى خريج هندسة ولا بتختلف؟؟؟؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
هناك فرق كبير بين دراسة العلوم كيمياء والهندسة الكيميائية
حيث ان الهندسة الكيميائية تبحث في التصميم بينما الكيمياء تتخصص في علم الكيمياء بمعادلاته وتفاعلاته ومجال العمل يختلف مع ان هناك امور مشتركة كثيرة .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## Speedghost (8 يناير 2012)

امور زى ايه؟؟؟؟ وهل ياترى مين اللى بيرأس التانى فى مجال العمل ولا بتبقى بالاقدمية؟؟؟؟


----------



## 2009abu turki (14 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------

